# Secrets to keeping a clean Vizsla and house



## clemsondds (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello, we are looking to get our first vizsla here in a few weeks. My wife is worried about our house getting really dirty from the puppy coming in and out all the time. We have a creek that runs through our property which I'm sure the dog will love, and we have a lot of woods as well. So I'm trying to plan for a good system of wiping the pup down once it's done playing and ready to come inside. Also for when it's raining and muddy out...a good way to clean him/her up. Any one have a good system for washing their paws/body down to keep things clean? We know that things will always get dirty (we have 3 kids)...just trying to manage things and plan ahead. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I run my two vizslas daily at a nearby creek and we also have a pool in the backyard. Both the vacuuming and mopping robots are our pretty much daily friends. Also when coming back from the creek run, depending on wheather there is either hosing off and drying off on order or at least cleaning with a towel before we enter the house - the towel part takes place in the garage. It took some training to get used to it when they were puppies, but now it is part of the system and another form of attention, so they love it. Also at every entrance of the house we have good washable, dirt trapping rugs. They help a lot. 
If i had enough place on my property i would put up a proper wash station right at the entrance. Vizslas get dirty but very easy to clean.
Don`t forget to post pictures of your pup when he/she arrives.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With 4 Vizslas in the house, and a German Wirehaired spending a couple of days with us.
There is always something that needs cleaned. 
Picture of our guest.


----------



## Sunshinesol (Jul 3, 2020)

clemsondds said:


> Hello, we are looking to get our first vizsla here in a few weeks. My wife is worried about our house getting really dirty from the puppy coming in and out all the time. We have a creek that runs through our property which I'm sure the dog will love, and we have a lot of woods as well. So I'm trying to plan for a good system of wiping the pup down once it's done playing and ready to come inside. Also for when it's raining and muddy out...a good way to clean him/her up. Any one have a good system for washing their paws/body down to keep things clean? We know that things will always get dirty (we have 3 kids)...just trying to manage things and plan ahead. Thanks everyone!


teach them spin (super easy, lots of videos) and set up a mat outside, have them spin a few times in both directions and there paws dry right up.

I’d avoid a towel on them as pups get really arroused and will sometimes think youre playing tug


----------

